# Nicolai Argon CC auch mit Starrgabel?



## Haferstroh (19. September 2007)

Hallo,
kann ich mein Argon CC auch mit Starrgabel fahren? Oder erlischt dann die großzügige Garantie?

Danke!


----------



## Testmaen (20. September 2007)

Wenn die Starrgabel die vorgegebenen Einbauhöhen nicht unter-/überschreitet, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man keine Starrgabel einbauen dürfte.

Ich kenne allerdings nur Starrgabeln die max. 440mm Einbauhöhe haben (Pace) und somit nicht ganz die geforderten 450mm erreichen. Aber da wirds bestimmt was geben, zur Not was Maß geschweisstes.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Josef-01 (20. September 2007)

<Ich kenne allerdings nur Starrgabeln die max. 440mm Einbauhöhe haben (Pace) und somit nicht ganz die geforderten 450mm erreichen. Aber da wirds bestimmt was <geben, zur Not was Maß geschweisstes.

Ich bin bei meinem Haendler genau so ein Pace bestuecktes Argon Rocc probegefahren, es scheint also zu passen. 

Mein Fall war die Starrgabel nicht, aber da hat jeder andere Vorlieben 

Josef


----------



## accutrax (20. September 2007)

...ist wahrscheinlich nicht ganz die gewünschte gewichtsklasse...aber höher bauende starrgabeln gibt es einige...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19825

gruss accu


----------



## xc-mtb (24. September 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass man den Rahmen nicht mit Starrgabeln fahren darf.

Mindestens sollen es ja 450mm sein beim Argon CC. Wenn du nun 2cm sag abziehst gehen schon 430mm. Ich bin meines teilweise mit ner Ritchey gefahren und das war Super.

Morgen bau ich sie vielleicht wieder ein. 

CU


----------



## sansibar (24. September 2007)

Also ich fahr am Singlespeed 'ne SURLY 1 x 1, laut SURLY Bauhöhe idem mit 80mm Federgabel. Fährt sich vom Verhalten her nicht viel anders als mit 'ner 80 mm FOX. Ich mess aber heute abend mal die Surly-Einbauhöhe und poste es dann morgen frühhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Haferstroh (24. September 2007)

Also ich denke die Einbauhöhe ist nicht so exorbitant wichtig, da meine Zweitrad (Federgabelgeometrie) auch ne Starre drinhat, die aber ne normale Länge hat. Vom Fahrverhalten ist es trotzdem sehr gut, und auch sind die Rahmenwinkel augenscheinlich im Soll.


----------



## Falco Mille (8. Oktober 2007)

Zu kurze Gabeln verschlechtern das Fahrverhalten und erhöhen das Sturzrisiko. Der Einbau zu kurzer Gabeln führt aber nicht zum Erlöschen der Garantie.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kunibert (6. August 2008)

Hier mein Argon CC 2004 in L (gehörte vorher xc-mtb) und Pace RC 31 Starrgabel mit 450 mm Einbauhöhe. 

Lenkt schon recht träge - andererseits braucht man die Einbauhöhe, um (zumindest) bei den Slicks nicht mit den Pedalen aufzusetzen. Das habe ich bei einer alten Tange Starrgabel schon mal erlebt...


----------



## hardflipper (10. August 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Zu kurze Gabeln verschlechtern das Fahrverhalten und erhöhen das Sturzrisiko. Der Einbau zu kurzer Gabeln führt aber nicht zum Erlöschen der Garantie.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Wieso steigt das Sturzrisiko?

Hatte mal als meine 100er Fox defekt war zum Übergang eine 50 mm Manitou 3 drin und hab nix negatives feststellen können.
Naja die fehlende Zugstufendämpfung war schon stressig aber verschlechtert hat sich das Fahrverhalten eigentlich nicht 

Ich empfande da ehr die Zurückgewöhnung, nach einem Monat 50er Gabel, auf die 100er als schwierig.


@ Kunibert:

Geile Kiste, nur die lumpigen Bremsen passen nicht so recht.


----------



## Falco Mille (13. August 2008)

Durch eine kürzere Gabel sinkt das Bike nach vorn ab. Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel werden steiler. Der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers verlagert sich dadurch weiter nach vorn und die Lenkung wird zunehmend nervöser. Das Tretlager sinkt ebenfalls ab und die Pedale schlagen bei Schräglage oder Unebenheiten eher ein. Diese drei Faktoren verschlechtern die Fahreigenschaften und erhöhen das Unfallrisiko. Darum raten vom Einbau zu kurzer Gabeln ab.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

